# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Hỏi & đáp về các quy chế về giấy miễn thị thực

## hangnt

*1. Hồ sơ đề nghị cấp Giấy miễn thị thực đối với người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài gồm những giấy tờ gì?* 

Đối với người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài, hồ sơ gồm:
      a. 01 Tờ khai đề nghị cấp Giấy miễn thị thực (theo mẫu);
      b. 02 tấm ảnh màu mới chụp cỡ 4x6 cm, phông nền trắng, mặt nhìn thẳng, đầu để trần, không đeo kính màu (01 tấm ảnh dán vào Tờ khai, 01 tấm ảnh để rời);
      c. Hộ chiếu nước ngoài hoặc giấy tờ có giá trị thay thế hộ chiếu của nước ngoài còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng kể từ ngày nhập cảnh. Nếu không có hộ chiếu thì phải có giấy tờ thường trú do nước ngoài cấp còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng kể từ ngày nhập cảnh. (kèm theo bản chụp để cơ quan có thẩm quyền cấp Giấy miễn thị thực lưu hồ sơ);
      d. Một trong những giấy tờ sau (kèm theo bản chụp để cơ quan có thẩm quyền lưu hồ sơ), nếu có: 
       - Giấy chứng nhận có quốc tịch Việt Nam;
       - Bản sao hoặc bản trích lục Quyết định cho trở lại quốc tịch Việt Nam;
       - Bản sao hoặc bản trích lục Quyết định cho thôi quốc tịch Việt Nam;
       - Giấy xác nhận mất quốc tịch Việt Nam;
       - Hộ chiếu Việt Nam (còn hoặc đã hết giá trị);
       - Giấy chứng minh nhân dân (còn hoặc đã hết giá trị);
       - Giấy khai sinh (kể cả bản sao);
       - Thẻ cử tri mới nhất; 
       - Sổ hộ khẩu;
      - Sổ thông hành cấp trước 1975;
      - Thẻ căn cước cấp trước 1975
      - Trích lục Bộ giấy khai sanh cấp trước 1975 (bản sao);
      - Giấy tờ do cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước ngoài cấp nếu trong đó có ghi người được cấp giấy tờ đó có quốc tịch gốc hoặc gốc Việt Nam (Vietnamese Native).
      e. Trường hợp không có các giấy tờ trên thì nộp một trong những giấy tờ sau: 
       - Giấy bảo lãnh của Hội đoàn của người Việt Nam ở nước ngoài ở nước đương sự cư trú (theo mẫu quy định); hoặc
       - Giấy bảo lãnh của công dân Việt Nam (theo mẫu quy định).

      Hai loại Giấy bảo lãnh nói trên không cần phải có thủ tục xác nhận hoặc chứng thực thêm.

*2. Thời hạn cấp Giấy miễn thị thực là bao lâu?*

Cơ quan có thẩm quyền cấp Giấy miễn thị thực trong thời hạn 07 ngày làm việc, kể từ ngày nhận hồ sơ hợp lệ.

*3. Thời hạn giá trị của Giấy miễn thị thực?*

Giấy miễn thị thực có giá trị đến 5 năm và ngắn hơn thời hạn còn giá trị của hộ chiếu hoặc giấy tờ thường trú do nước ngoài cấp ít nhất 6 tháng.

*4. Hình thức của Giấy miễn thị thực?*

Giấy miễn thị thực gồm 02 loại theo mẫu dưới đây:
      1.  Loại dán: là Giấy miễn thị thực được dán vào hộ chiếu nước ngoài của người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài và người nước ngoài dùng để nhập cảnh Việt Nam.


2.  Loại sổ: là Giấy miễn thị thực dành cho người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài chỉ có giấy tờ thường trú do nước ngoài cấp và người sử dụng hộ chiếu của những nước, vùng lãnh thổ mà Việt Nam không có quan hệ ngoại giao.


*5. Người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài thuộc diện được miễn thị thực?*

Người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài mang hộ chiếu nước ngoài hoặc giấy tờ thay hộ chiếu nước ngoài còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng kể từ ngày nhập cảnh.
Trường hợp người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài không có hộ chiếu thì phải có giấy tờ thường trú do nước ngoài cấp còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng kể từ ngày nhập cảnh.

----------


## hangnt

*6. Người nào thuộc diện không được miễn thị thực?*

- Người thuộc diện “chưa được nhập cảnh Việt Nam” theo quy định tại khoản 1 Điều 8 Pháp lệnh Nhập cảnh, Xuất cảnh, Cư trú của Người nước ngoài tại Việt Nam, cụ thể:
      a) Giả mạo giấy tờ, cố ý khai sai sự thật khi làm thủ tục xin nhập cảnh;
      b) Vì lý do phòng, chống dịch bệnh;
      c) Vi phạm nghiêm trọng pháp luật Việt Nam trong lần nhập cảnh trước;
      d) Vì lý do bảo vệ an ninh quốc gia, lý do đặc biệt khác theo quyết định của Bộ trưởng Bộ Công an.
      - Người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài đã được giải quyết về Việt Nam thường trú;
      - Người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài đang trong thời gian chờ đổi giấy tờ thường trú;
      - Người nước ngoài mang giấy tờ không có giá trị thay thế hộ chiếu nước ngoài;

*7. Cơ quan nào có thẩm quyền cấp Giấy miễn thị thực?*

- Cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, lãnh sự Việt Nam ở nước ngoài
- Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh, Bộ Công an.

*8. Trẻ em dưới 14 tuổi có được cấp Giấy miễn thị thực không?*

- Có, nếu đáp ứng đủ các điều kiện để được cấp Giấy miễn thị thực.
      Trẻ em dưới 14 tuổi đi cùng hộ chiếu với cha hoặc mẹ, thì Giấy miễn thị thực được cấp cùng với hộ chiếu của cha hoặc mẹ.

*9. Người nước ngoài thuộc diện được miễn thị thực Việt Nam?*

Người nước ngoài là vợ, chồng, con của công dân Việt Nam hoặc người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài.

*10. Hồ sơ đề nghị cấp lại, cấp từ lần 2 Giấy miễn thị thực gồm những giấy tờ gì?*

Trường hợp xin cấp lại Giấy miễn thị thực (do mất Giấy miễn thị thực, Giấy miễn thị thực hết giá trị  hoặc được cấp hộ chiếu mới) tại cơ quan cấp lần đầu, người đề nghị chỉ cần làm 1 Tờ khai, không cần xuất trình giấy tờ chứng minh là người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài.

Trường hợp xin cấp lại Giấy miễn thị thực (do mất Giấy miễn thị thực hoặc Giấy miễn thị thực hết giá trị) tại cơ quan khác với cơ quan cấp lần đầu thì người đề nghị nộp hồ sơ và thủ tục giải quyết như cấp lần đầu.

*11. Hồ sơ đề nghị cấp Giấy miễn thị thực đối với người nước ngoài mang hộ chiếu nước ngoài là vợ, chồng, con của công dân Việt Nam hoặc người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài gồm những giấy tờ gì?* 

Đối với người nước ngoài mang hộ chiếu nước ngoài là vợ, chồng, con của công dân Việt Nam hoặc người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài, hồ sơ gồm:
      a. 01 Tờ khai đề nghị cấp Giấy miễn thị thực (theo mẫu);
      b. 02 tấm ảnh màu mới chụp cỡ 4x6 cm, phông nền trắng, mặt nhìn thẳng, đầu để trần, không đeo kính màu (01 tấm ảnh dán vào Tờ khai, 01 tấm ảnh để rời);
      c. Hộ chiếu nước ngoài còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng kể từ ngày nhập cảnh (kèm theo bản chụp để cơ quan có thẩm quyền lưu hồ sơ);
      d. Một trong những giấy tờ chứng minh quan hệ vợ, chồng, con với người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài sau đây (kèm theo bản chụp để cơ quan có thẩm quyền lưu hồ sơ): 
       - Giấy đăng ký kết hôn; 
       - Giấy khai sinh;
       - Giấy xác nhận quan hệ cha, mẹ, con;
       - Quyết định nuôi con nuôi. 
       - Các giấy tờ khác có giá trị theo quy định của pháp luật Việt Nam;

----------

